
New NanoTech May Provide Power Storage in Cables, Clothes - Aoyagi
http://today.ucf.edu/new-nanotech-may-provide-power-storage-cables-clothes/
======
userbinator
The biggest concern I have with this is that, should it ever become viable,
many energy storage devices have a failure mode where they release all their
stored energy very quickly in a rather exciting way.

------
TTPrograms
Ok, so a new approach for making nanostructured supercaps, great. So what's
the energy density they saw? Breakdown voltage? What's the whisker
manufacturing process?

There's lots of work on devices like this, and this article doesn't answer any
of the points that you need to see where this tech stands relative to its
competitors. The nature article is better, as well as the actual paper:

[http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v509/n7502/full/509568a...](http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v509/n7502/full/509568a.html)

[http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/adma.201400440/pd...](http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/adma.201400440/pdf)
(Paywall?)

TLDR: Whiskers grow by heat-treatment - seems pretty scalable to me.

0.55 mWh cm^−3 and 413 mW cm^−3 energy and power densities. LiPos hit 300 mWh
cm^-3, for reference, so it's pretty pointless to put this in clothing. Power
density is decent, as it's a super cap. It might be interesting to consider
electrical grids built with the stuff, but for the moment it looks like the
only real applications are for so called "dual-use" applications where you're
putting in a boatload of cable anyway. PV solar farms perhaps? IDK if even
that's enough to be worthwhile.

------
tedsanders
Growing whiskers on copper wires to use as capacitors is a very interesting
idea. A few thoughts:

(1) Is avoiding shorts in the insulating dielectric difficult? It seems like
you'd need a very thin dielectric if you want benefits from the
whiskers/nanowires, but a very thin layer could be hard from a reliability or
voltage breakdown perspective.

(2) If you wanted to use these for power lines, would the capacitance be an
issue? I remember from my electrical engineering classes that the transmission
line propagation is strongly affected by the balance between capacitance and
inductance. Would you need much higher current to voltage ratios?
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transmission_line](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transmission_line)

(3) Even if this was built into power lines, I don't know if the capacitance
boost would be very useful in terms of storing energy or smoothing out
solar/wind power generation. You can only store power if you're willing to let
your voltage vary significantly.

------
rbanffy
Am I the only one bothered by the repeated use of "storing powerful energy"?

------
nardi
Yes, this sounds great. I would love to literally be clothed in a powerful
supercapacitor. What could go wrong.

